# Anyone pick up the Aldi(Yes Aldi) bike stand?



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

It's 25$ and comes from the least likely place to buy a bike stand. It's heavy, sturdy, takes of a lot of room, and stable. Max weight listed is 66lbs. It's pretty nice for $25. It does lack a lot of the convenience features of a $200 stand, but for occasional use, it's perfect. I've been wanting to buy a stand but couldn't stomach paying over $100 for a decent one. It's a weekly deal so get yours now before they're gone until next spring.


----------



## NigelMTB (Oct 4, 2017)

Nice bike and stand 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjsb (Mar 4, 2009)

Looks like I’ll need to get a quarter out. Thanks for posting, i would have never seen this otherwise.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

Picked one up last year...It definitely struggles holding my road bike at 45 degrees, and don't think it would hold my mt bikes like that either, but it's very handy and worth it.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I got one a year ago too. I saw it in the store for weeks at $40 (IIRC) and got one when it dropped to $20. I use it as a bike stand in the garage and to check and air up tires, lube the chain and other light pre-ride tasks. It's certainly worth $20 IMO, but not really sturdy or stable enough for more demanding work. I have much sturdier stands for those purposes.


----------



## almazing (Jul 26, 2017)

I've worked on my bikes without a stand for as long as I can remember. Anything with heavy duty wrenching will be off stand. I haven't come across a task on any of my bikes that actually NEEDED a stand to be done. But having the convenience of a stand when brake bleeding or removing the fork or derailleur tuning is great! Can't believe I've wrenched on my own bikes without a stand for so long(mainly because a decent bike stand is over $100, highway robbery I tell you). Makes simple and light tasks a lot easier!


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

These are really good for the money and to be honest are as good as a stand as most home mechanics will ever need. Yeah, they do flex a bit but they won't break. I've seen a down-hill bike on one.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Yeah, 2 years ago while a bunch of us were on duty at various stations, my wife called and said she seen bike stands at Aldi's. I said yeah right. Well, she went to like 4 different Aldi's and bought as many bike stands as she could find for us. She got 8 for us, and said they were $25 at the time , but they just wanted them gone, so she got them for $19 a piece. We all use them routinely and they are going strong, no issues. We keep a few at some fire stations, at home, and always take at least one or two on our out of state bike trips. deal of the ****ing century. she also got us a bunch of their bike multi tools they had for like $5 a piece, because they were well, $5 . She got us of em. Not bad for an extra multi tool. Aldi's is is badass.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^yeah. Last year it seemed they couldn't get rid of them (in the US at least) so I'm a bit surprised they brought them back again. Maybe they have a warehouse full of them somewhere.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Last year it seemed they couldn't get rid of them so I'm a bit surprised they brought them back again.


They've sold them regularly for as long as I can remember. How well they sell probably varies from shop to shop but overall, they must do ok I guess.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Yeah. Aldi is relatively new in the US. A few years ago they had a relatively small selection of cycling stuff show up in spring. It ramped up more recently. Last year was the first year for bike stands in the Aldi stores I knew. It certainly could be different elsewhere in the US. Can they be making money at $20 ea?


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Can they be making money at $20 ea?


Probably, but even if they don't, it gets you into the store.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Lone Rager said:


> Yeah. Aldi is relatively new in the US. A few years ago they had a relatively small selection of cycling stuff show up in spring. It ramped up more recently. Last year was the first year for bike stands in the Aldi stores I knew. It certainly could be different elsewhere in the US. Can they be making money at $20 ea?


Aldi came to the US in 1976, so not sure how you got the impression they're new here. They've definitely changed their selection of goods over the years and upped their prices to the point I don't bother going anymore unless I need something specific. I looked at this stand a few years back when I was in there and it looked OK for the price. Didn't buy one.


----------



## Mr Pig (Jun 25, 2008)

noapathy said:


> They've definitely changed their selection of goods over the years and upped their prices to the point I don't bother going anymore unless I need something specific.


I imagine their range is different in the US but I get most of the weekly shop in ALDI. Most of their food products are fine and are cheaper than other shops. Their specials are a hit and a miss. The bike stand is good but you can buy similar ones on eBay for the same sort of price. A lot of thespecals are substandard or flawed in some way. I bought a battery powered shed alarm that eat a 9v battery every day, a mini bike pump that was hopeless and a set of T-bar allan keys some of which were bent or missized. You're not really getting high quality at low prices, you're getting what you pay for.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

noapathy said:


> Aldi came to the US in 1976, so not sure how you got the impression they're new here. ..


For me, '76 is recent. I guess they started up in the US in the Midwest somewhere? That's pretty much a foreign country as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## wideawakejake (Jan 18, 2015)

Either way, its cool to be able to buy bike stuff at a grocery store. It's unexpected. They got decent off brand strong German beer there too.


----------



## primoz (Jun 7, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> Can they be making money at $20 ea?


I'm pretty sure they are making money, as I doubt production costs for whole stand are more then 1$. So you can only imagine how much profit "proper" bike tools companies make with their 200+$ stands 
But before someone jumps, I'm having this one (except in Europe they have blue instead of red plastic parts) for some 10 years and still going good. Not perfect but very well worth those 15eur I paid for.


----------



## Cornfield (Apr 15, 2012)

I saw these the other day, they had about five of them. 

Considering one for traveling.


----------



## crabu2 (May 22, 2019)

I've never seen any of the Aldi stores around me carry anything other than food and toiletries. If I saw that at Aldi for $25, I'd pick one up.

I'm in MD... If anyone knows of one around me.. here, DE or SE PA, let me know.


----------



## JackWare (Aug 8, 2016)

crabu2 said:


> I've never seen any of the Aldi stores around me carry anything other than food and toiletries. If I saw that at Aldi for $25, I'd pick one up.
> 
> I'm in MD... If anyone knows of one around me.. here, DE or SE PA, let me know.


When I was looking for one in the UK as my local store had sold out, I emailed Aldi with the product code (it was 56558 then) and my postcode and they emailed me a list of stores that still had it in stock.


----------



## squeakymcgillicuddy (Jan 28, 2016)

I scored one...sturdy enough for $25


----------



## twodogsfighting (May 10, 2015)

I picked one up. Going to see if I can mock up a better top bit with some gearing and print it out so you can tilt the bike without it sagging back down.


----------



## Kolchak (May 15, 2017)

I haven't tried to pick it up. Is it heavy or something?


----------



## mikeridesabike (Feb 16, 2009)

We have an Aldi near my house, but haven't seen the bike stand there. We also have LIDL, which is another German discounter just starting to hit the US. I have bought some very nice bike gloves there for $7. Also got a nice helmet at Costco for $15 that has a built in flashy rear blinker. I have been wearing it for all my road rides lately.


----------

